# Areas of Milan



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Hi all I have a relative who is moving to Milan for around 6 months. She has been looking at rentals online but never having been there is unsure if there are any bad areas that are a no-no. Any advice?


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

I cannot imagine a city the size of Milano not having a few bad areas. 

Beyond that, I cannot offer any advice as I have not spent very much time there.


----------

